# what flooring goes with wainscoting?



## judemo (May 10, 2007)

I live in home with knotty pine wainscoting halfway up the walls throughout most of the first floor. We're putting new flooring in, and I'm not sure how to make this look its best. We're putting porcelain tile in the front and back entry ways, so that's no problem. But I was thinking of putting in a vinyl wood-look plank (like Karndean or Mannington) in the living room, dining room, and kitchen (I'm looking for something waterproof).
I've been bringing home many samples and am just unsure of what to do. The pine wainscoting is a medium-value very warm honey color, and I certainly can't find a perfect match...some are sort of close, but clearly different. Would it be better to try for the best match even though it'll be obvious we missed? Or should we go with another color wood all together?

I'm not too sure of my decorating skills. Thank you for any input!


----------



## glennjanie (May 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Judemo:
Floors seldom match the walls, they just compliment the theme of the room. We wouldn't put drywall on the floor and paint it seafoam green.
I would recommend a vinyl floor that is in the pattern of pine planks, color doesn't matter a whole lot.
On a light note, If the walls exactly matched the floor, I may be trying to walk on the walls. That would be awkward.
Glenn


----------



## DCsurfaces.com (May 21, 2007)

If you have concrete floors you could do an Acid Stain Overlay and acid stain the floors.  The company I work for has all the products to do the job yourself.  You can view photos and order materials at www.DCsurfaces.com.  It is VERY easy to do and always turns out great!  For about $1/sq. ft., you really can't go wrong.


----------



## MattCoops (May 22, 2007)

How bout attaching a picture of the space to better give an idea of what to base the design options off of.


----------

